# Upcoming litters?



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Hello. Looking for standard breeders in Ca, Or, Nv area ( I’m in northern CA) who may have litters coming up later this year. Looking for solid pup preferably brown, blue or silver from larger end of the standard size scale. Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Have you checked with Florence Graham - Graphic standard poodles?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Admiration Standard Poodles in Riverside CA has a litter ready to go home in February. Moonstruck Standard Poodles in Lakeside CA has a litter due in March. Also check 'Poodles Online' website and on Facebook, 'Litters From Health Tested Poodles'

Good Luck!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Johanna said:


> Have you checked with Florence Graham - Graphic standard poodles?


Make sure you research this breeder first.. For the colors you want, I'd look at Marquis Diamond.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Check out Five Star Poodles in northern CA. Looks like they have a litter of black, blue and silver puppies now. You could ask them about plans for later in the year. Their Deacon is my Cammie's sire. They are a small scale breeder that shows their dogs and keeps their dogs in their homes, not in kennels.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Love 5 Star as well!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

I spoke to Susan at Five Star last night what a wonderful gal! I just loved all she had to say and she sounds like a very good fit for what I’m looking for. She is planning one more litter with Deacon as sire this summer. She may possibly have blues ?? So I will be keeping in touch with her. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mvinotime said:


> I spoke to Susan at Five Star last night what a wonderful gal! I just loved all she had to say and she sounds like a very good fit for what I’m looking for. She is planning one more litter with Deacon as sire this summer. She may possibly have blues ?? So I will be keeping in touch with her. Thank you for the tips!


Great to hear that you have touched base with Susan. Deacon is blue and he carries the cream gene. He has a very nice easy-going temperament (I've met him). Sounds like you would have a good shot of getting a blue. But here's my tip: Don't worry too much about color. Blue would be nice, but getting a well-bred poodle from a small-scale breeder who loves her breeding dogs and raises puppies in her home is what will matter the most in the long run. I would take a poodle from Susan in a heartbeat even if it wasn't the color I wanted.

Best of luck to you.


----------

